# Hoarding situation MD 17 GSDs to die 8/25



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Lee Clark from the Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue located in Maryland. She's in Anne Arundel County and they had a hoarding situation where 17 German Shepherds were confiscated. White, Black and Tan and Sable. 

All were living with a family with a man and a woman, under some horrible conditions. She's looking for help. I'll post her phone number after I get permission.

The dogs are actually located in the Anne Arundel county animal shelter. You are welcome to call there. The contact person is Sherry and the phone number is 410-222-8900. 

The dogs have to be out of the shelter by August 25 unfortunately, thats how long as they'll be able to keep them before unfortunately they will be euthanized. 

I know nothing about the dogs at all...except that i think there are a bunch of whites. I've contacted Echo with this post, also.

Chris


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is horrible and A LOT of GSD's at once. Cannot imagine, how to begin to care for all at once. Very sad. 

They probably started out trying to do good.









Hope someone can help.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

I understand Mid Atlantic has someone going over tomorrow to try to get a gauge on temps.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Who does someone contact if they can help?


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

The Anne Arundel county animal shelter. You are welcome to call there. The contact person is Sherry and the phone number is 410-222-8900.

We're asking Lee if we can post her number, because I guess there is a confusing phone tree at the shelter. If anyone else has another contact, please post it.
CHris


----------



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all. My name is Sue and my husband and I are volunteers with MAGSR...I've met some of you via PM over the past 18 months .

Leigh and I went to Animal Control this am and evaluated and photographed all of the dogs from this hoarding situation. The pics of the home were undescribable....very sad and disturbing. Sherrie from animal control is going to scan them and send to my email this evening.

There were originally 13 adults and 4 puppies pulled by Anne Arundel County Animal Control. 2 of the pups were adopted directly out of the shelter. 1 adult was PTS due to aggression (mother of the pups). MAGSR is committing to 2 of the adults and pulled both puppies out of there today while we were there. Coastal GSD Rescue is coordinating with MAGSR intake and committing to one of the adults. This leaves 9 dogs who need to get out of there by Tuesday 8/25/09 . 

We can pull if a rescue needs us to and have info on local boarding as well. My husband (who is presently on his way back from meeting Shannon in TN picking up Oliver, Doug and Cindy pulled last week from Douglasville) can also initiate transport (one of these days we need to give him a break from transport for an oil change LOL).

I am going to start separate threads for each of the remaining dogs with their individual pictures and notes from their temp tests. Apparently they are the offspring of 2-3 litters of 2 GSDs still in the home and are all siblings, ages 1-3 years. There are three color "varieties", sable, white and a black/cream. All were treated for urine burn in their eyes (among other things). All were very sweet although skittish.

Please don't beat me if the posts are not exactly in the correct format...I've been around a while but as you can see I'm a "posting virgin".


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quotelease don't beat me if the posts are not exactly in the correct format...I've been around a while but as you can see I'm a "posting virgin".


*The format is a sticky at the top of the Urgent section.* 

Also, please feature one dog per thread.

I am going to move this thread to Rescue, Foster & Adoption Information (General) and then ask that individual dogs be highlighted to cut down on the confusion that comes up when dogs are posted together.

Quick reference:
*City, State (2 letter) - ID# and name, Sex (M or F) and age, other info on dog.* 

All dogs must be purebred and in a high-kill shelter. Posting info like pure GSD, GSD, or Urgent is a waste of space that is better served to put things like UTD shots, likes kids, spayed etc.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Sue,
I wish you all the very, very best of luck with this hoarding situation. Glad you all are there to help!
It truly has been a pleasure to work with you all.
Take good care!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I found help for 2 and possibly even 4 of these dogs.

I tried to call the shelter. They are closed to the public Sunday and Monday and Tuesday is PTS day. Today I talked to a human finally and I am even more worried now. His main concern was to blow me off because he does not have time to "go to the phone for every little animal" at the shelter. BTW this is a well-staffed shelter with good resources and a very nice building in a well off community (not a poor understaffed rural shelter). I explained that the dogs' last day is tomorrow and asked him whether the dogs will be alive by Tuesday, when Sherry. He told me that "there are no guarantees in life" and they may not be there if "they turn aggressive". Right, nine dogs will turn aggressive overnight. Anyway, it seems that the person is both braindead and could not care less, and they are refusing to do anything until tomorrow. I pray that they don't get killed before the shelter opens in the morning. It is outrageous how people paid by taxpayer money talk about the animals in their care and to taxpayers.

Does anyone have more information? I have friends ready to pick up some dogs tomorrow if they are still alive. Mor information would help.


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

Please contact AAC AC, 410-222-8900, if you can help. Ask to speak with Sherrie. Most of the dogs have been saved but not all. Time is running out- PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Did these dogs ever get their own threads?


----------



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

Each dog has their own thread..... I know that Asia is safe as is Nellie <an additional dog pulled by MAGSR>, both males and 2 pups (who were safe before I posted threads on the others). Leigh has a better handle on which dogs have committments. Sherrie IS at work today and we likely have til end of day today but that's it. I believe there are 3-4 girls left.


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

There are six dogs left- Shelia (blk/crm), Suzie (blk/crm), Lady(white), Elsa (white), Josie (sable) and Jazzie (blk/crm). Sherrie is at work today- PLEASE CALL 410-222-8900. These dogs are out of time after today.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We just picked up Lady and Sheila today so it seems that there are 4 left.

Please angels, consider these babies. All dogs are under a year old and still just puppies, they don't deserve to die. 

They are doing great considering the circumstances (they have never been outdoors). The puppy I walked today was very curious and had to sniff everything and explore everything. After a couple of minutes she did really well on the leash. My sense is that these dogs will adjust quickly. They are obviously good with other dogs, they lived with 16 others. They are sweet and curious about people. They were not socialized with the outside word but are sweet natured and eager to please.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Several of these pups still need help, please consider them...


They are very sweet and they are trying to hold their ears up. We had one liftoff today 

The puppies pottied outside this morning - like good girls.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bmp for the remaining pups...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Three left. Going today, may be able to help one.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

My friend and I met Josie today. I think she will be a nice dog in the long run. VERY pretty and the cutest ears! Reminds me of my Lilly when I first rescued her, but Josie is better. I was surprised she warmed up as quickly as she did. 

Asia (gorgeous white) was still there. May have rescue help......if not will be available to a rescue on Monday.
Both will only be placed through rescue due to the circumstances.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The puppies have a great base temperament and coming around quickly. One of them is on a farm and afraid of the cat on the first day but not afraid of the horses  Very curious and doing good with housetraining. She also likes the kids. The ears are trying the occassional liftoffs and they are probably going to stand up. These pups will make great pets with a little work and after some good food and TLC.


----------



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

Asia has rescue committment. To the best of my knowledge there are 2 left out of this group that need to be saved. AA County gave a bit more time since we were able to clear out many so quickly however there was ANOTHER AA County hoarding case that broke the news last night w/22 dogs and puppies so time is of the essence for these last 2 if anyone can help. I don't know yet if any dogs from the new hoarding case are GSDs.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

The new hoarding case dogs are not GSDs. Glad Asia has commitment, she is a beauty.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I unofficially heard that two more girls were picked up today, so only Josie is left. Can someone please confirm? I think she is scheduled to be spayed on Monday, they were backed up, so the shelter could not release her. I don't know whether she has been spoken for yet. The shelter is closed Sunday-Monday. Sherry won't be in until Tuesday.


----------

